# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Юридические лица привлекаются к ответственности за использование нелицензионного софта

## Labs

За установку, запуск и использование контрафактного программного обеспечения предусмотрено административное взыскание по ч. З ст. 9.21 KoAП в виде штрафа и конфискации имущества. 

4 апреля 2016 года вступили в силу изменения статьи 9.21 КоАП, предусматривающей ответственность за нарушение авторских прав. Статья в новой редакции предполагает административное взыскание за незаконное хранение или использование объектов авторского права без соответствующего согласия правообладателя в виде штрафа от 20 до 40 базовых величин для физических лиц и от 50 до 200 для юридических лиц с конфискацией или без нее. Несмотря на риск привлечения к административной ответственности белорусские компании продолжают устанавливать и использовать нелицензионное программное обеспечение. 

«О проблеме использования нелицензионного ПО в Беларуси мы говорим и слышим не первый год. Многие предприятия по-прежнему предпочитают пиратский софт лицензионному. К сожалению, в странах СНГ вошло в привычку устанавливать бесплатные программные продукты из сети. Но следует понимать, что за этими продуктами стоят люди, которые работали над проектами и хотят получить справедливое вознаграждение за свой труд. Борьба с использованием нелицензионных программ ведется ежедневно. Меры, применяемые к правонарушителям сегодня, безусловно, эффективны, ведь зачастую штраф обходится гораздо дороже покупки лицензионного софта», – утверждает Артур Савчук, директор ООО «Софтман груп». 

1 июня 2016 года в суд Заводского района г. Минска поступило заявление представителя правообладателя о возможном использовании ООО «Белтелекабель» пиратского ПО. В ходе проверки было установлено, что компания использовала нелицензионные программные продукты Microsoft Windows 7 «Ultimate» и Microsoft Office «Enterprise». Документы, подтверждающие законность приобретения ПО, компания «Белтелекабель» предъявить не смогла. В свою очередь представитель Microsoft подтвердил, что договоры на приобретение соответствующих лицензий с ООО «Белтелекабель» заключены не были. 

Суд постановил, что компания допустила незаконную установку, запуск и использование программного обеспечения – объекта авторского права – без согласия правообладателя. Тем самым ООО «Белтелекабель» нарушило порядок, установленный Законом Республики Беларусь «Об авторском праве и смежных правах». В судебном заседании представитель ООО «Белтелекабель» полностью признал вину и уточнил, что компания уже заключила договор на покупку индивидуальных лицензий, по которому на все компьютеры предприятия установлены лицензионные программы. Признание вины и добровольное приобретение лицензий на программные продукты Microsoft было расценено как обстоятельство, смягчающее административную ответственность. Решением суда Заводского района г. Минска ООО «Белтелекабель» было подвергнуто штрафу в размере 150 базовых величин без конфискации. 

«Высокий уровень пиратства нельзя списывать только на несовершенство законодательства или правоприменительной практики. Беларусь – страна-участница большинства международных соглашений и конвенций, касающихся защиты прав на объекты интеллектуальной собственности. Широкий спектр административных и гражданско-правовых мер представлен правообладателю для защиты от нарушителей. Доказательством тому является окончание административных дел, инициированных по заявлению правообладателей, привлечением виновных лиц к административной ответственности в 100% случаев. Нередко причины кроются в недооценке общественной опасности таких действий – к сожалению, использование нелицензионного ПО все еще рассматривается обществом как норма», - комментирует Светлана Валуева, советник ООО «Степановский, Папакуль энд партнерс». 

По словам Дмитрия Ананьева, директора АКИТ, многие IT-компании и их представители предпочитают не привлекать к ответственности предприятия, использующие нелицензионные ПО, а проводить с ними профилактическую работу, направленную на легализацию, то есть на переход к лицензионным программам. 

«Зачастую руководители не принимают всерьез юридические и экономические риски, связанные с установкой и использованием пиратского софта. По моему мнению, наиболее эффективным методом борьбы с пиратством является донесение до руководства предприятия информации о вреде контрафактного ПО и преимуществах лицензионных программных продуктов. ООО «Белтелекабель» не приняло во внимание существующие риски, в том числе, и риск понести наказание за нарушение авторских прав, поэтому представители правообладателя вынуждены были обратиться в правоохранительные органы», - комментирует Дмитрий Ананьев.  

Уровень пиратства в Беларуси по-прежнему остается одним из самых высоких в мире. По последним данным ассоциации BSA, 85% программных продуктов, установленных на компьютерах белорусских компаний, признаны контрафактными. Для сравнения в России нелицензионное ПО используется в 64% случаев, в Латвии – в 49%, Литве – в 51%, Польше – в 48%.

----------

